# Brown Malt Q's



## Doc (6/5/04)

Has anyone used Brown malt before ? What is its flavour profile ? Or even is there a suitable subsititute for it (that I may already have in my inventory ) ? Wes ??

A bit of background, I'm gathering the ingredients to brew Denny Conn's Bourbon Vanilla Imperial Porter and he lists 0.75kg of brown malt.

BTW, ESB do list Brown malt from Thomas Fawcett.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/5/04)

Hi Doc,

Ive got about 5 kilo of brown malt that I ordered by mistake. After posting on several sites the majority of replies were "beware this malt leaves harsh flavors" beersmith says this"Imparts a dry, biscuit flavor. Used in nut brown ales, porters and some Belgian ales."

After going and typing all that up I think you had better IGNORE IT, the malt I have is AMBER MALT and beersmith says

"Roasted specialty malt used in some English browns, milds and old ales to add color and a biscuit taste. Intense flavor - so limit use. Low diastatic power so must be mashed with well modified malts."

I used 250g in an IPA and I can't say that I really noticed any harshness.

Sounds pretty similar so if you want a free sample PM me your postal details and I will send some.


----------

